# Tiresias Mist - Femenizing seeds



## Aksarben (Feb 27, 2019)

Bought some Tiresias Mist and have my first plant up to some size.  Guy that grows/breeds in Colorado recommended to spray every day when it is in the beginnings of flower mode for 4 days,  a branch you want to have pollen.  Not sure on the ingredient, but many say colloidal silver.   I can also make up STS as well.  I work in a lab.

Do you spray just a few node on the branch you wish to make into a male, or do you spray nodes and leaves as well?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2019)

If you are wanting to be making feminized seeds, I suggest that you do a ton of reading.  It is my personal belief that the tons of hermies we see these days are from inexperienced people trying to make fem seeds without having the correct experience and knowledge.  A couple of decades ago, you never saw hermies….


----------



## Aksarben (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes, there is some information out there, especially on Youtube.com  for making femenized seeds.  Silver Thiosulfate  seems to inhibit productions of Ethylene, and is sensitive to light, and therefore needs to be applied at the period of dark rest.  I would think, just to be on the side of actually working, that Colloidal Silver and this Tiresias Mist would also benefit from applications AFTER the lights out period. 

If you have a female "OG Kush" and wish to make a cross with "Death Star"  looks like you could use male induced and saved pollen form the Kush plant and fertilize a single flower bud of the Death Star to make up a hybrid.

Her is a link to a procedure using STS:   https://steemit.com/cannabis/@thecl...abis-pollen-featuring-the-gorgeous-early-dane


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 8, 2019)

I also just read this pertinent information, and has some useful links as well.  https://www.growweedeasy.com/how-to-make-feminized-seeds  I also read in that piece that even if you "self" fertilize a female with her own pollen, it is not a guarantee that the resulting feminized seeds will bear true to the original, due to the female's own DNA breeding past.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

It is better to learn to walk before running or dancing ballet...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 8, 2019)

The only way to guarantee a plant will have the characteristics of its mother is to clone...it is my experience that a strain of weed will usually have several phenotypes, so when you find one you like, it’s best to clone it so you have an exact copy of the plant...I have seen some of the differences but I have not tried cloning yet...though I will be doing that soon...as soon as I find something I’d like to keep, I’m gonna try keeping a mother plant around as well...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2019)

If you have your grow dialed in a clone will be an ‘exact copy’ but if you are like me and don’t have control of every little minute detail, like humidity, ph of your water source, temperature, harvest time, bugs, mold, power outages, etc, you will see variations, both slight and not slight. Cloning is good and I am sure, as THG points out, feminizing without knowing what you are doing, or even if you do, is probably not the best idea. I am a dunce and I can clone...


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 9, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is better to learn to walk before running or dancing ballet...



Thank you for that.   However, I am not entirely new to agriculture.  I am 65 years old, and grew up on a farm in Western Nebraska.   In the 1990s I grew a successful orchard in Western Nebraska, including wine grapes, which is kind of unheard of in such cold areas.  I am good at grafting, budding, fruit culture and general plant growing.  In 1999 I was hired by a SW Michigan vineyard/winery to be in charge of making wine and taking care of their 100 +acres of grapes.  For years I wrote spray orders, ordered clones of wine grapes,  oversaw planting, pruning, etc, all through harvesting grapes.  I work in the winery in the lab area, and can perform just about any lab analysis that is necessary to any winery, including testing for Lactic acid conversion from lactobacillus bacteria (that was purposely bought and inoculated in the red wines) using chromatography.   I make up the majority of reagents I use in the lab, and am very familiar with  laboratory procedures.    Until Dec of 2018, I never even considered growing or much less using marijuana, so in that regards, I am a neophyte.   In fact,  Marijuana was not even a remote thought due to it's illegality.  Now here it's legal.   I love experimenting and learning new things.   Guess I should have listed this in my "introductions".

The internet and the ability to now find articles and books on subjects is a wonderful delight to me.  I relish the idea of doing something new and different.   Hence, I joined this forum to get ideas from those that have been doing this years.   You *all *have some experience and understanding on something I am just now learning about.  And I do appreciate the remarks and comments.

I can't walk......I got to run and jump and dance the dance.  In the research and learning I found out the wonderful interaction of THC, CBD, CBN, and the hundreds of Terpenes that are unique to this plant.  It is sad that for all these years that governments have taken away the rights of people to one of natures best overall healers.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 9, 2019)

Ok. Have at it then.


----------



## Keef (Mar 9, 2019)

AK --Did I welcome U to MP ? -- I get a little lit and forget sometimes !-- They don't let me out the old farts club much !---Maybe U the lab man I been looking for ?
I'll need to make feminized seed too --I'll need them -- I have this project -- Polyploids ----Tetraploid Marijuana !-- There 10s of thousands of diploid pot varieties and only a handful of Polyploids --
There's your Frontier right there !
I could give a flip about making a bunch of feminized seed -but I'll need them to treat a thousand feminized sprouts every 2 weeks until I get what I want ! - I'm a cloner-- I just need that one girl with a different arrangement of cannibinoids -- My plan ?-- Exclusive control of a Highly desirable plant !-- Not a variety !

I don't buy his doctrine but his science seems right !- I first ran across Polyploids in the story of Dr. David Suzuki and U.B.C. Chemo --
Billy Budd -- "The Secrets of the Pink Kush" !--
 I don't always see all the new post I mostly hang out at the OFC if U want to discuss this !


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 9, 2019)

I did some research (about 2 hours worth) after reading your post.  Using colchicine is pretty dangerous, as it is extremely toxic.  Seed treatment at 0.25% might be the only way, but I don't have any, nor would I order it,  nor pass it around.  Cannabis plants are natural diploid and only through GMO or mutation albeit chemical reactions, do you end up with something of which you speak.   

Honestly, my only interest in creating feminized seeds is to eventually provide my fellow Michigan citizens with viable, female seeds for sale, within the state.  The licensing and costs are too much for us in our finances to invest in grower licenses or even dispensary retail sales licenses.  So, I figured the wife and I can grow a little bit (up to 12 plants) and provide some seed for us an others.  

I figure that most of these plants will not be "exact" replicas of the original, but pretty close, hell, maybe even a few will turn out better.  I will always be honest about what I do.  Like I said earlier, until December when marijuana was deemed legal to grow and possess,  the only time marijuana plants even crossed my mind was when I first moved here.   I kind of figured Michigan's weather and climate would be great for Marijuana, as this stuff is thick in Eastern Nebraska.  If you've ever seen dandelions take over a field or lawn, that is what cannabis is like in eastern Nebraska.  Grows everywhere and on it's own.   It is said that the largest genome of cannabis in all the U.S.  lies in Nebraska, and I don't doubt that.  What did surprise me was the lack of seeing any marijuana, hemp or any cannabis growing anywhere here.  

Should be an interesting hobby and 2019 marks the first year that I actually tried marijuana for the first time.  how new is that?  PS  we do have some Master Kush seeds and Pink Kush high in CBD to try a little later.

Keef, thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

U bet AK -- Some background and plans makes things easier to understand !-- Like I said I'm in Texas where they catch U with a dirty pipe U go to jail !--So I guess U could say I walk on the dark side ?--  In your situation I bet rooted clones would work better than seed !-- but there's a plant limit ?-- U gonna need 2-3-maybe 4 grow areas to do this with photos ?-- I had a Master Kush I lost in the last bug war - ran that thing about 3 years cloning from clones and running it over and over again !-- I do some breeding or should I say I play at some breeding ?-- I grow aero under LEDs and since I'm go to the same jail if I get caught with 1 or 100 plants -- I don't pay attention to plants limits and such -- I breed with midgets-- Just small clones !-- There was a lot of fine genetics passing thru my hands at one time and somewhere along the line I started stacking Dank !-- I got some monster indicas !--
That chemical U mentioned ?- It will give U cancer !-
I found a safer way but it is still not safe !-- I do have some experience with sterile technique from 20 years as a surgical assistant-- I'm a cloner -- I do want that genetically modified plant !--Genetically doubled might be a better way to say it ?-- It's all weed !-- Just the one plant !-- I just want that one choice female plant from a variety and I'm good !-- I ran a white widow-- cloning from clones for almost 5 years !-- but U gotta have at least 2 grow areas !


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

Dam AK U old as me !-- U should just come on over to the Home of the Old Farts Club in the coffee table section. -- Learn to grow better from people your own age -- We get up and complain to each other in a Wake and Bake each day !-- We ain't all old it's more of a community !-- Lots of grow info lives there - If it can be done with weed someone there probably knows how !


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you for all that, Keef 1   I'm old, but have life experiences, and knowledge, but not in Marijuana....yet.

Wife and I are really interested in having seeds to sell to local customers, at a decent fair price.  Hence the research and understanding of feminizing seeds.  I fully understand that cloning is about the only true way to preserve the exact nature/genes of a particular plant.  That is how we have Pinot Noir,  Chardonnay (which there is a CBD Hemp variety with that name as well)  Gewurztraminer and others.  These are all simple bud grafts  "clones" of some original plant.  Even the Red and Yellow Delicious apple can trace their ancestry back to a single tree.  An old Quaker in  Missouri cut down a chance seedling growing in his orchard that was not in the tree row.   He did it 3  times and it still came back, so he said  "If ye must live, then let thee live"  and moved it into a regular apple tree row.  When it produced apples he entered them in a contest held by Judge Stark (of Stark Bros. Nursery)  and when it was first eaten Mr. Stark said "this is Delicious"  and sought out that owner of the tree and paid him for taking cuttings of bud wood from that original tree.  Buds were grafted onto seedling rootstock and whole orchards planted.  One orchardist,  Roy Bisbee  noticed that one of this trees not only grew shorter inter nodes for fruiting (a trait called "spur fruiting"  but that it colored up a lot more red early on, hence the first Red Delicious, which Stark Bros. bought as well and turned it into Stark Bros. Spur Red Delicious (Bisbee Cultivar).   Washington apple industry is built on the fruit that grew as a single chance seeding in some Quaker's orchard back in Missouri.   

Anyway, completely off topic but that is the value of cloning.  Pretty much all fruit varieites you see today have originated from crosses,  either by nature, or purposedly made by mankind.   Grape seeds  themselves do NOT reproduce a plant like their mother.  Even thought pretty much ALL wine grapes and most juice and jelly grapes are self fertile, they will not produce anyting near uniform that can be relied on if you are looking for consistent fruit, and disease tolerance, as well as cold hardiness.  St. Pepins, a variety from Elmer Swenson' s breeding program, is a female only grape, and needs to pollinated by a nearby male or self fertile grape to be able to produce fruit and seeds. The initial fruit is something akin to Riesling in taste and quality, but any seeds produced will not be St. Pepins, but rather something else.   There has been some research, myself including, in breeding St. Pepins to Riesling and getting a Riesling type plant that looks, grows, and tastes like Riesling, but carries the earliness genes of the St. Pepins plant.  Giving growers a possible "Riesling" type of wine in areas that are too short of a growing season to mature Riesling to an acceptable level.

You mentioned Polyploid plants,   and wheat, Triticales ( a wheat x rye cross - first generation sterile) as well as a lot of other common everyday plants are Tetraploid plants or with similar multiple sets of chromosomes.  I'll leave the rare and unusual crossings to those with higher sill sets and a lot more education then myself.

The issues I see with creating feminized seeds is the resulting offspring seeds, will probably be close to the original "variety" , such as Bubblelicious Auto, but their is no guarantee that all the traits you are hoping for are going to make it across , which, for the most part  is not bad, but sometimes you may accidentally get someting better in the rresuling seed.  THAT'S when you need to really need to 'isolate" that particular offspring with cloning.  Unfortunately, with Autoflower the fact that it has a DNA that says  "live so long and die" is working against you , since any vegetative growth will have already have had that "time clock" instilled in the plants growing makeup.   Perhaps tissue culture, which may circumvent that "auto" part of the plant... not sure at this time of writing.


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

AK I don't have any use for autos - I'm a cloner - I look for those happy accidents but the plant still has to be alive when it gets the pipe test !-- I start seed then find the best female representative I can -- Then I commenced cloning her -- I'm shutdown and relocating but I ran a 4 part rotation of 60 day finishers -- Every 2 weeks a group of rooted clones were moved to bloom after 8 weeks they start  coming out bloom every 2 weeks !-- Takes 2 grow areas --veg 18/6 and bloom 12/12 -- Makes for a continuous garden - After the rotation is rolling it'll give U 26 harvest a year !
Tricky !
A Black Berry Snow Lotus male fell into my lap and they gold me the BBSL male "bring the fire "-- I turned him loose on about a dozen little girls in full bloom -- He did not disappoint !-- Now I have to smoke much weed to figure out what I got and look for diamonds in the dust !-- Those special plants !-- Then I used a couple more boys and well thangs is complicated !-- I got stuff don't got no fancy name - One I'm especially proud of is SR91-x- ( MZR-X-BBSL)-- That was a 
SR91 -- A high class indica outta Peru ---Sangarara Reserve--x--91 Dragons 
MZR-X-BBSL-- I bred -- MZR- is Mazar-i-Sharif the giant indica of Lebonese blond hash fame was the mom and that Black Berry Snow Lotus was his dad -- 
I don't have a clue where I'm going with it and no plan -- It'll rock your world I know that !-- Born and bred under the jack boot of prohibition-- This is my middle finger to them !-- A Texas Hash plant !
Then I also got seed from 3 other dads on a bunch of girls yet to sort out !-- Not a clue what to expect except I know they all came from fine bloodlines !


----------



## Keef (Mar 10, 2019)

I guess U know what I do with this ?-- One of my fermenters -- Sitting on top one my aero cloners!


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 12, 2019)

Yep, know exactly that is a primary fermenter.... either for beer or wine.

My beer fermenter.   transferring beer that in done, though a 5 micron filter, and into  keg for chilling and carbonating.  





edit:  I've since bought another lid and modified it with a gas quick-disconnect on the top center and can give the tank around 3 lbs of pressure  of CO2 that way for any racking or filtering, or gassing headspace with CO2.


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice set up AK !
Yep !- I make fruit wine -- Then freeze half the water off !- Strictly backwoods !- I got no gauges and stuff !
I make a mean Blueberry Merlot -- I don't even drink anymore I just enjoy making it !-- Some of the peeps at the OFC make beer -wine or distilled some !-- Fermenting in the grow room adds extra C02 to the air and we use Everclear in an extraction process -- So some make thier own high test alcohol -- A gallon of everclear can be expensive cheaper to make your own --
That's my rationale and I'm sticking to it !


----------

